# feeling deflated



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Not really a question I just really need to rant.  I was approved as an adopter last year and had 1 match in january which unfortunately fell through but since then I have heard not a word about anymore links, I know it can take time but I can never get in tiuch with my sw and feel as if I am being ignored, is there anything I can help find me our little one, thinking of registering with cww has anyone found their little one using this method ? Feeling as if I am going slightly insane with the wait at the moment x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Our LO came home on Monday, we found her CWW, so yes they can work.


----------



## Tillywhitt (Feb 19, 2014)

It's the hardest time to go through. Before I was matched I felt that every child I wanted to know more about was unavailable. It will happen, you have to believe that your perfect lo is waiting for you somewhere xx


----------



## pnkrobin (Dec 19, 2011)

I would. I would also look at be my parent website. It makes you feel like you are doing something and getting somewhere! Good luck. x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

A year does seem a long time. Are you on the national register? If not ask to be put on it. Keep ringing your SW if by Wednesday you still don't get a answer then ask to speak to the manager. But yes cww can work and we did look at one from there but our sw but us off as she already knew about lo but couldn't tell us about her for another month!!!

Keep phoning your SW.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Tillywhitt (Feb 19, 2014)

Also try to contact your sw again and ask about exchange days and activity days xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, it is the hardest thing ever this wait I am just stressed haha.

mini moo wasvyour little one from the same area as you or can you adopt if you live a cpl hundred miles away, would ask sw but will be waiting about a year lol


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi STBAM

Have you actually been approved long? Was it just last month that your link fell through?

If so you may have to stay with your agency for the first 3-6months. Is your SW ignoring you or do you think s/he may be out on holiday/sick/dealing with matching panels or waiting on Los who's going through court just now?

I know the waiting is tough - we were 9months from ASAP to our link and really struggled. But your LO is out there you just need to keep the faith. Keep busy and think how you can be ready. We prepared an A4 profile with pics on us, went to exchange days and read BMP online.

Can you ask your SW for a regular check in time/ email. I think they "should" be in contact every 6-8weeks as per their own etiquette but obviously some are better than others. Our SW called/emailed every 4-6 weeks and sometimes it was just no news but how are you doing?.

I think there's a "waiting" thread and it may be good to check other suggestions on there.
Good luck


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey been there and this is the one place where you can rant away no judgement. 
((Hugs))


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes you can, both our 2 were long distant placements, it does mean travelling back and forth a bit. For both set of intros we had accommodation booked for us by the placing LA's and we actually like that they are from a distance as we don't feel like we are for ever looking over our shoulders, we have been able to let our son appear in the local news paper a few times as Theresa no danger of someone who knows BF seeing it. We are not anxious about photos being taken at school at things such as school plays. So it does have its advantages.


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi soon to be mommy hopefully. We were looking on be my parent but  apparently SW says they are on national register. We havnt been with our LA long enough to go national and then we signed to say we didnt want to go on register. (That may change after 3 month). I would seriously consider haveing a firm chat with your agency and sw expressing your feelings. It will happen and you will  look back thinking it was all worth it.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Waiting is the worst it drove me demented just living day to day never knowing.   Hope your match is here soon x x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I could gave written this post myself! Ditto, approved Nov, 1 match in Jan and nothing at all since, no contact, no update, nothing! Good luck, hope you find your LO very soon xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

thank you all, i am feeling rather positive now, think i was having a super over paranoid couple of days there thinking this was never going to happen, now i am in positive mode and my dh even brought some choc home yesterday after work to help me.  We will get matched, it may not be today or tomorrow but sometime (hopefully) in the not so distant future me and my dh will be a mummy and daddy for the first time.  I just want to wish everyone else all the luck in the world for their links and matches  

crazyroychick, it will happen soon fingers crossed that this time next year we will both be up to our eyes in dirt from the park and having tea parties or cowboy parties x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Feel exactly the same! Every so often I feel excited and hopeful but next minute feel depressed that its taking so long. guess we just have to believe it will all be worth it in the end. Good luck to you x


----------

